# 204 exit holes



## doubleaught (Jan 23, 2011)

Didn't know if anyone has had much experience with this round trying to save pelts on yotes...a buddy of mine is looking to get one just for that reason. Seemed to me like 32 grainers worked pretty good but the 40's are even better knock down power just not sure on what kind of damage they might do or if it'd even be noticable.

Thanks everyone!

By the way I just have to brag I finally got a phone that takes pics and I bagged this dog Monday morning after calling for only 7 minutes in eastern Ks...outside temp was 18 degrees purrfect!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and welcome.


----------



## jkpipe (Feb 11, 2011)

00, the 204 is an excellent round, I shoot the 32 gr Vmax and have never had an exit hole, it flat out will pile up a coyote!


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I have had a couple of exit holes from my 204 shooting the 32 grain bullets. even with the exit holes though they are very easy on the pelts. I haven't had a runner yet either.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I use 40 grain Bergers. Have had real good luck with them. Personally I am not a fan of the 32 grain V-max. I had some pretty large exit holes and a few that got away. The Bergers seem to pile em up with minimal fur damage.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I don't like the 32gr v-max either...I blew a patch of skin the size of Iowa off the side of a dog, he ran...at least till I could catch up to him. I like the 35gr Bergers. They shoot little tiny groups and lay dogs out.


----------



## doubleaught (Jan 23, 2011)

Thanks guys for the feedback...i'll steer him towards the bergers I know they're good bullets in any cal.

thx again!


----------



## RWP45 (Aug 15, 2011)

204 is my weapon of choice. Was shooting the 32gr V-max but changed to 40gr cause of hitting a little harder, not that the 32 won't stop a yote, it will. Exit hole size, to me, is neal to none.


----------



## poe (Feb 10, 2010)

I have never used a .204 but i know in my 22-250 the 40gr Vmax gave me a lot of splashes. I have been very happy with the 50gr bergers so I would think they would be awsome in a .204.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Any of y'all killing bobcats with these rounds, and what was the verdict.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

No cats, but on dogs.....I run 39 and 40 grainers. The last dog I took was the only kill that had a exit hole. My fault, I shot through a bush and feel that the bullet tumbled due to interfierence from twigs and such. Exit hole was about golfball size. Dog was pounched in the right front rib cage and exit was on left front rib cage. DRT. but did have an exit, which was odd. Normally I never see one (exit hole), but insides are mush. Tiny hole going in and blown up inside.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks JT


----------

